# My Baron my soul



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

We lost our Baron. He devoloped bloat today and we ended up having to put him down tonight. We just got home from the er. He was my best friend. I'm sitting here in the quiet, I don't know what to do. I was in a car accident this morning and came home to baron getting sick. This is officially the worst day of my life.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

OMG.... I am so very sorry for your loss.... it is extremely hard and upsetting to loose them.... especially so suddenly... my heart goes out to you...


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

That's terrible! I'm so sorry.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry. Rest In Peace dear Baron. I hope you are not injured from the accident.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

oh wow. so sorry for your loss. how heartbreaking. Big hugs!


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry for your loss.

yesterday i was out working my dog.
there was a lady sitting in her car
watching us. i hear someone say
"nice dog", i turn around and say thank
you. the lady tells me she just lost
her dog of 19 years. 

the lady stood there as i worked my dog.
again we engage in conversation about
her dog. i told her it's hard when we loose a pet.
i said "i love having a dog". i said "if i knew
when my dog was going to go i would
look for a pup immediately". she said
she couldn't do that because she can't replace
her dog. i said "you're not replacing your dog
you're getting another one because your a dog person".

the lady looked at me and smiled knodded her head.
she told she was a nurse and she did home visits.
i said "you should do therapy work with your dog".
well she really smiled and walked away. i said
"what kind of dog are you going to get". she said
"rescue". i was glad she's going to get another dog.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

I am soo sorry for your sudden loss and in turn i hope that you were ok physically after your accident.:hug:


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Baron. I think it is especially hard when the loss happens suddenly and we are not prepared for it. Take care of yourself.


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

Rip


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss. RIP Baron.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very very sorry(


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear of your tragedy. 

Rest peacefully Baron.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

I am so sorry. Remember the good times. He would not want you to be sad for too long. I'm sorry. :-(


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

xwild...first i want to say that i am so very sorry you've lost your beautiful baron. sometimes i don't know how we get thru the loss of these wonderful beings who mean so much to us. i guess it's one of those times in life where we have to put one foot in front of he other and just keep going. i also hope that your car accident was not a bad one and that you were not hurt. i wish you strength and safety and peace of mind. take good care, many blessings.

rest in peace baron, bless your heart.


----------



## kensbuns1 (May 19, 2010)

I just went through this less than a month ago. It is heart wrenching and I still cry and dream about my big gentle giant Chewey. We got a new dog becasue I just couldnt stand the quiet. Chewey left a big hole in our hearts and our home, but Madison is trying her hardest to fill that void. GSD are the best dogs in the world. And I guess we all need to remember they are not ours forever, just borrowed for a period of time. My heart and tears are with you through this horrible tragedy. Know that there are alot of people here who have been through the same thing.


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you everybody for your kind words, they trully are a help to my wife and I. It was so fast I felt like my head was spinning. As soon as we saw him throwing up I was really concerned, he's thrown up before but this was different. Baron just wasn't acting right. We were outside in the yard and it was hot so we thought maybe the heat was too much for him. We immediately brought him in the house and he layed on his couch. We put the fan on to keep him cool. He layed there for a couple minutes then was up again moving. It was like he couldn't get comfortable. My wife came out to tell me that his stomach looked swollen. I felt his stomach and it was hard. We both said at the same time "call the ER". We told them what was going on and they said get him here immediately. We rushed him in and they did xrays and told us he was flipped 180 completely. Baron had so many issues, from his mental issues to his stomach and pancrease issues he had 2-1/2 years of doctor visits. With that being said the last 2-1/2 years were the best years of my entire life. We still have our Rambo but not having Baron is just leaving a huge void in my heart. I don't hear his choker collar jingling in the other room because he's chasing his tail. He's not at the bottom of the steps in the morning to greet me so I can give him his hug and he can give me my morning face lick. I would rather have a gaping wound than to have this pain. My neighbor told me last night "Jim you guys gave Baron a better life than anybody would have. If somebody else had to deal with all his issues they would have just gave him away" I never thought of it that way. We did everything we could for him to make sure he was happy and as healthy as possible. In the end when I was in the room with him laying on the floor before they gave him his injections, he looked at me as I sat crying and licked my face. Then layed on the floor with me and layed his head in my arm. I stayed with him while he passed. I'm sorry this is just so hard but I think it helps to talk it out. Thank you guys for being there for us. We love you all and thank you for everything.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

xwildman138x said:


> With that being said the last 2-1/2 years were the best years of my entire life.


Aren't dogs amazing when they can touch your heart like this!? I am so very sorry for your loss. I wish there was more to say to comfort you. It sounds like you did everything you could and that Baron had a great life with you all. :angel:


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh no! I'm so very sorry to hear about Baron. That is far too young to have him taken away from you. My prayers are with you. Rest in peace, Baron. :angel:


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Very sorry...


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss ((hugs))


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss....

Its so hard, when they are old and infirm, to make that call, even knowing we are doing the "right thing'

But when they are so suddenly taken from our lives, unexpectedly, it is so much the harder.

Warm thoughts for you and yours, run free, healthy and happy Baron. RIP. <3


----------

